# حتــــــــى لايمـــــــوت الحـــــــــــب بعد الزواج



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم يخص المتزوجين 

حتــــــــى لايمـــــــوت الحـــــــــــب كيف  يعيش سنوات وسنوات بعد الزواج ويظل متوهجا, يشع في القلب الدفء, وفي الروح الحيويه  , وفي الوجدان سعاده لاتنتهي.....الاجابه صعبه ولكنها ليست مستحيله, بدليل وجود  حالات العشاق قاوموا شيخوخةالحب وروتين الزواج, وعاشوا دوما بروح وتالق شباب  العشرين. 

بالطبع ليست هناك وصفه سحريه ليحقق كل منا في بيته هذا الحلم  الجميل ,ولكنها رحله مع اصحاب التجارب الناجحه من الممكن ان تكشف لنا الكثير من  اسرار الحب الدائم. 

حصاد هذه الرحله نهديها لعشاق السعاده واعداء النكد.  

** حب الحياه الثنائيه ** 

كثير من الزيجات تفشل لان الزوجين  لايؤمنان بالحياه الثنائيه ففي اعماقهمايعتقدان ان الحياه الزوجيه سجن.  

علماء النفس يؤكدون ان الثنائي الناجح هو شخصان معتقدان ان الحياه المشتركه  تدفعهما للامام وبمرور الوقت يجد الزوجان انه لايحب شريكه فقط بل ويحب الثنائي  الناجح الذي يشكله معه. 

** نصيحه ** 

في مقدمة اسباب الزواج الناجح  الوفاء .كما يقول احد الازواج الذي يحيا في سعاده مع زوجته منذ 30عاما.  

ويضيف:افضل ان اسعدزوجتي بالف طريقه عن ان اسعد الف امراه بالطريقه نفسها.  

** اشياء صغيره تقول احبك ** 

.هناك طرق كثيره للتعبير عن الحب كان  يعود الزوج في المساء وبيده هديه صغيره او ورده جميله فقط ليثبت ل زوجته انه فكر بها  كذلك بامكان الزوجه ان تعد له طبقه المفضل يوم اجازته... 

اي شئ صغير يمكن  ان يثبت ان كلا منكمايهتم باسعاد وتحقيق ما يتمناه الاخر. 

** نصيحه **  

علامات الاهتمام والمراعاه تلك هي الطريقه المثاليه لتقول لشريك حياتك  :السنوات تمر لكني مازلت احبك. 

** شهر عسل جديد ** 

لكي لاتنطفئ  شعلة الحب من المفيد القيام باجازة كل فتره كانها شهر عسل جديد يعيد ذكريات الحب  الاول ,ويجدد شباب العلاقه بعيدا عن الاهل والاصدقاء وهموم العمل ومسئوليات البيت  ومشاكل الحياه اليوميه. 

** اعلان الحرب على الروتين ** 

في بداية  الزواج كل تفاصيل الحياه اليوميه يكون لها معنى يقرب من الزوجين, ولكن مع الوقت  تتحول تلك التفاصيل الى روتين يومي ممل*حاولا اذن اضافة القليل من التوابل الى  حياتكما..* 

قرار في اللحظه الاخيره دعوة للاهل او الاصدقاء لقضاء الامسيه  معكما ,اوتنظيم حفلات صغيره,او العشاء على ضوء الشموع ,واغلاق التلفزيون والاستماع  لشريط جديد حسب اهتمامتكما المشتركه 

** نصيحه ** 

اذا كان الروتين  هو عدو الزواج السعيد, فان التغييرات المتلاحقه هي كذلك ايضا .مثل تغيير السكن  باستمرار ,او تغيير خطط الاجازات . 

ولكي تعيشافي سعاده فان الحياه تحتاج  لكثير من الاستقرار وقليل من التغيير. 

** لاتتركا الاطفال يخنقون الحب **  

.اول خطوه يخطوها الطفل .اول يوم في المدرسه.متاعب المراهقه..كل تلك  التفاصيل من الممكن ان تستحوذ على معظم اهتمامات الزوجين ,ومن هنا تاتي ضروره وضع  حدود لنوم الاطفال باكرا لان هذا وقت الكبار ,ولابد من الموازنه بين الحياه الاسريه  والعاطفيه 

** نصيحه ** 

- ان تكونا ابويين جيدين فهذا لايعني ان  تضحيا بحياتكما المشتركه والاطفال حب الاخر كما هو. 

- في ايام الزواج  الاولى يبدو الحبيب شخصا مثاليا ومع الوقت يتلاشى الخيال ويكتشف ان الطرف الاخر به  نقاط ضعف. 

لايمكن ان ننتظر الكمال من انسان ,لابد ان يتعلم كل من الطرفين  ان يقبل الاخر كما هو دون ان يحاول تغييره ليطابق الصوره التي رسمهما في خياله,  وهذا لايعني ان الانسان لايتغير ,ولكن كل من الزوجين يتغير ويتاقلم شيئا فشيئا من  خلال التعامل مع الطرف الاخر, فنجدمثلا ان الرجل المهمل يتعلم النظام مع الوقت.  

** نصيحه ** 

-اذا كان احد الزوجين مدمنا اوعنيفا جدا او ميالا  للاكتئاب ففي هذه الحاله لابد من استشاره متخصص. 

** تعلمي كيف تسامحين **  

يحدث ان يخيب زوجك امالك فيه..قد يتهرب من المسئوليات ويبقى خارج المنزل..  

لاتقرري ان تحزمي حقائبك وتغادري المنزل..قبل ان تدينيه,حاولي ان تفكري  وتتفهمي,فهذا هوالسبيل الوحيد لان تغفري له, حتىوا ذالم تنسي مافعله تماما مع  الوقت,فان الجرح يشفى وتبقى اثار بسيطه,المهم الايكون في قلبك حقد او كراهية له.  

** نصيحة ** 

.من الصعب ان نغفر بعض الاخطاء كالخيانه مثلا..ولكن  اذا تعرضت لهافحاولي ان تسالي نفسك عن الاسباب التي جعلت شريك حياتك يقدم عليها  فهذا افضل من الغرق في المراره 

** لقاء بعد غياب ** 

.لاشئ اجمل من  اللقاء بعد فراق قصير في عطلة نهاية الاسبوع ,او عدةايام قضاها كل منكما بعيدا عن  الاخر..هذا البعد يحيي الرغبه في رؤيةالاخر ,وهذا الاحساس بالنقص في غيابه علامه  صحيه تدل على ان الحب موجود لكنه هداء قليلا بفعل التعود 

** نصيحه **  

.البعداحيانا يكون الحل الوحيد حتى يمكن استئناف العلاقه بعد ذلك..  

فاذا كان الجو متوترا في البيت واقترح زوجك الابتعادقليلا..لاتمانعي فربما  يكون ذلك هو الحل حتى تهدا العاصفه 

**التنازلات .. لها قواعد **  

.لاتوجد حياه بدون تنازلات..احيانا تكون بسيطه ويتنازل كل منكما  مره,والحياه تسير 

لكن احيانا تكون متعلقه بطريقة الحياه نفسها(كان يريد هو  الحياه في الريف وتفضل هي الحياة في المدينه)او بعلاقتك بمن حولك,مثلا هو لايحب  اختك ولايحب تدخلها في حياتكما. 

في هذه الحاله لابد من ايجاد حل وسط عن  طريق التفاهم والمناقشه ,بدون فرض طرف رائيه على الاخر.. 

مثلا يمكن الحياة  في المدينه مع قضاء الاجازات كلهافي الريف..يمكنك مقابلة اختك خارج المنزل بدون  السماح لهابالتدخل في حياتكما..وهكذا بالحلول الوسط تستمر الحياة وتتطور للافضل.  

** نصيحه ** 

جميل ان نشعر الطرف المضحي بالامتنان لانه لم يتمسك  بموقفه وتحلى بالمرونه.لان التضحية يجب ان تقابل بالعرفان..ولايوجد اسوء من ان يضحي  الانسان فيعتبر الطرف الاخر هذه التضحيه شئ عادي ومفروض. 

وأخيرا اجعلا  عمركما أيها الزوجان كالوردة المتفتحة العطرة دوما ​

منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

* أختنا الكريمه


موضوع مهم ومميز جدا ورائع



ان زحمه الحياع ومشكلها جعلتنا نقتل مشاعرنا 

ونهمل كل جميل بالحياه

وحقا

كما قلتى الوفاء وأعلان الحرب على الروتين والرتابه

تجديدة شامل لحياتنا​*


----------



## twety (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع فظييييييييييييع بجد*
*رائع ومميز جدا*
*بالمشى عليه نضمن جواز كويس*
*ربنا يستر بقى*
*صلواتك يا قمر *
*يخلكى لينا وتجيبلنا اكتر واكتر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا يا كاندى 
ميررررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

> في هذه الحاله لابد من ايجاد حل وسط عن طريق التفاهم والمناقشه ,بدون فرض طرف رائيه على الاخر..
> 
> مثلا يمكن الحياة في المدينه مع قضاء الاجازات كلهافي الريف..يمكنك مقابلة اختك خارج المنزل بدون السماح لهابالتدخل في حياتكما..وهكذا بالحلول الوسط تستمر الحياة وتتطور للافضل.



موضوع  مهم ونصائح اهم يا كاندي

شكراااا جزيلا للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *أختنا الكريمه​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع مهم ومميز جدا ورائع*​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *موضوع فظييييييييييييع بجد*
> *رائع ومميز جدا*
> *بالمشى عليه نضمن جواز كويس*
> *ربنا يستر بقى*
> ...


 
ميرسى يا توته يا حبيبتى 

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام جدا يا كاندى
> 
> ميررررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك ياكوكو​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مهم ونصائح اهم يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااا جزيلا للموضوع
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ونصائح اورع
تسلم ايديك يا اجمل كاندي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي موضوعك الرائع والمفيد ياكاندي 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

